# Stiletto Question



## bgreenwald (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if I record progamming onto the Stiletto- can I transfer it to a computer using a UBS cable- and then listen to it on the computer (without the Stiletto still being connected)?

Thanks


----------



## wesv (Apr 30, 2007)

No you can't. I believe you can while connected but once you disconnect you can't access it. There is no way to transfer due to copyright laws.


----------

